

Conventions for modifier keys in keyboard shortcuts - technel
http://www.michaelschreifels.com/writing/2012/conventions-for-modifier-keys-in-keyboard-shortcuts/

======
gddr
That was interesting. I've often wondered if it would be possible to ditch the
current keyboard layouts and start from zero.

If I had to do that, my initial approach would probably be letters + a certain
number of modifier keys. Each one would roughly correspond to a "level":
System/OS, application, content, text... So hitting "System+x" would make your
OS do something (like killing the application), "App+x" would make your
application do something (like opening a new tab), "Content+x" would make your
content do something (web apps would probably use those). Of course, in real
life, after two years it would basically be "all combinations that make sense
are taken, so grab whichever is still available", but oh well, in the end you
have to memorize them anyways so it's no use trying to enforce specific rules.

